# A nasty reversal.



## Sir Tristen (Sep 16, 2009)

So, I have two juvie Sp.44 in my 75 gallon tank with 14 juvie yellow labs. I was originally worried about the male sp.44 chasing around the female too much and doing her in, but the pair was all I could get. After a couple weeks of moderate chasing by the male, something must have snapped in the female who is a little larger 2.5" to his 2", because now she chases him very aggressively almost any time she sees him. His fins are getting nipped and the whole nine yards. Has anybody ever had a female go postal? What should I do, see if things settle down or remove the female? There's plenty of rockwork and plenty of open swimming area.

They get fed once a day. Water parameters are good, and everybody seems healthy, just the poor male getting chased and nipped all over the place.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Put the female in a dishwasher ball for a while. She'll be able to move it around to eat and whatever, but she will be unable to torment anybody. It is better than a divider or isolation tansk since she is still in the tank, and may at least for a while after release from the ball get used to a new lower position on the pecking order.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have to ask, what is a dishwasher ball? :-?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

clgkag said:


> I have to ask, what is a dishwasher ball? :-?


It is a small plastic ball of open slotted or grid that opens up to hold small items that might get lost in the dishwasher. Sort of like a hamster ball for fish.


----------



## Sir Tristen (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I caught her and put her in a breeder net in the main tank. Will that work? Also, how long should I leave her in solitary confinement?


----------

